# Indianapolis Moto GP



## Bull Goose (Sep 14, 2009)

The Indianapolis Moto GP round was a few weeks ago.  For those who don't know, Moto GP is basically the F1 of motorcycle racing (although it is far more exciting).
1) Colin Edwards and James Toseland.  Teammates, former friends.







2) Jorge Lorenzo (#99) ended up very lonely after Rossi and Pedrosa crashed out, maintaining a 10+ second lead over the field.





3)He was very happy about it.
(Yes, I took this through a fence)


----------



## ocular (Sep 14, 2009)

It's fun looking at gp shots, since I'm no where near a track. The shots are pretty original except for the last shot (too bad about the fence). He's prob jumping because now he's in the big league financially speaking.


----------



## ndredsox (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice!  We had a ball at the Moto GP this year.  Great shots there!!

Here are a few of mine. MotoGP 2009 - a set on Flickr


----------

